# Hi New to this site.Dez



## Dessie40 (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi to you all, i am new to this site, thought i would love to join to speak to you all about ttc journey. I am not new to this ivf journey. I have already been through 3 ivf's with no success, still coming to terms with my last cycle which was last year. Me and my hb were talking weather we should have another go or just stay childless, but that is difficult to accept right now.

We have decided to give it another ago but we don't know when we will be going to do another cycle. Firstly our finances are abit low from the last ivf so we are back to square one.  

Its great to chat to everyone from the Uk who is going through this tough journey. Any encouragement or support anyone needs i will be here for you all.

Has anyone heard of the Nuffield Hospital they have a clinic there, that is where i had my treatment, they are so supportive and great.

take care all and speak to you all soon.

Dessie xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Dessie

Welcome to fertility friends

You sure have come to the right place for support

I wish u lots of good luck and support for ur next ivf whenever that will be

If u need any help finding ur way around the site feel free to give us a shout and we will help all we can

Best wishes
Emilyxx


----------



## jrhh (Feb 6, 2006)

Hey Dessie,

WELCOME and I hope this site helps you. All the ladies are lovely and are a huge support.

Wishing you all the best

Jacks x


----------



## Lou W (Nov 1, 2005)

Hello Dessie and welcome to FF!

It sounds as though you have been through so much, I hope FF can give you the support that you need, its such a great place for talking to others who understand and everyone is very friendly. 
As far as I understand it there are lots of Nuffield hospitals in different areas of the country, so perhaps people might not be sure which one you are referring to? If you want to chat to people who might know your clinic then have a look at the meeting places thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/board,37.0.html
or the support groups thread 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/board,67.0.html
where you should find people in your area hun.

I wish you so much luck with your next tx and the rest of your journey 

Lou W xxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi dessie and welcome to ff

Sorry to hear that the IVF hasnt been working out for u - is there a reason why?

Good luck

Kate


----------



## Dessie40 (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi Emily, thanks for the support its gonna be ages before i will start another ivf cycle i have loads of weight to lose and we have to save the money up, my last ivf cycle took the last of our money.

many thanks
Dessie




EmilyJB said:


> Hiya Dessie
> 
> Welcome to fertility friends
> 
> ...


----------



## Dessie40 (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi Jacks and thanks for the welcome, it has been a rough and tough journey for the past 4yrs. Knowing that i have all the support means alot and i don't feel alone going through all of this. How far are you with your ivf just wondering?

speak to you soon.
hugs
Dessie



jrhh said:


> Hey Dessie,
> 
> WELCOME and I hope this site helps you. All the ladies are lovely and are a huge support.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dessie40 (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi Lou, thanks for the welcome, its a great to know that there are support groups and threads out there to help us with this ttc. Sorry i forgot to mention what Nuffield clinic, i was referring to the one in Essex, thanks for the links i will have a browse at them. What course of treatment are you on? have you done a ivf cycle?

Thanks again
Dessie 



Lou W said:


> Hello Dessie and welcome to FF!
> 
> It sounds as though you have been through so much, I hope FF can give you the support that you need, its such a great place for talking to others who understand and everyone is very friendly.
> As far as I understand it there are lots of Nuffield hospitals in different areas of the country, so perhaps people might not be sure which one you are referring to? If you want to chat to people who might know your clinic then have a look at the meeting places thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/board,37.0.html
> ...


----------



## Dessie40 (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi Kate, and thanks for the welcome. My Dr has'nt said that there is not a particular reason although i only have one ovary and i don't produce alot of eggs. We only managed to transfer 1 6cell embryo last year, it did'nt work. It could be my weight as well and that is why i am trying to lose alot of weight, i am hoping that it will help my next lot of treatment. It won't be for a while yet we have to save the funds for our next round of ivf.

Best of luck with yourself.
take care
Dessie 



Kamac80 said:


> hi dessie and welcome to ff
> 
> Sorry to hear that the IVF hasnt been working out for u - is there a reason why?
> 
> ...


----------



## Jappa (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi Dessie

Welcome to ff, I can't imagine how hard it must have been for you to go through 3 failed cycles of IVF.  You must be a very brave and strong couple and I really hope that treatment number 4 is the successful one.

Jappa xx


----------



## marypoppins (Feb 12, 2006)

Hi Dessie,
Best of luck with it all,
Sorry you've had a few BFN's.Really tough...
Great site though to touch base with others in the same boat.
Wishing you lots of love and good vibes!
Claire x


----------



## Dessie40 (Feb 11, 2006)

HI Jappa, thanks for replying. Its a tough journey, and we have been through alot doing 3 cycles. This 4th cycle will definitely be our final go, if this does'nt work we might look into adoption.

take care
Dessie



Jappa said:


> Hi Dessie
> 
> Welcome to ff, I can't imagine how hard it must have been for you to go through 3 failed cycles of IVF. You must be a very brave and strong couple and I really hope that treatment number 4 is the successful one.
> 
> Jappa xx


----------



## Dessie40 (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi Claire, thanks for the positive vibes it really does help to chat to people about the ttc. It has been a really rough ride but i am not giveing up just yet, i still have some hope left this will be our last cycle. Good luck with your treatment i am hoping to start sometime in the summer but untill we know how to fund this next ivf we are at a stand still for the moment. You never know we could be cycle budds.

Keep us posted on how you are doing.

thanks again for replying.

hugs and  coming your way.

Dessie



marypoppins said:


> Hi Dessie,
> Best of luck with it all,
> Sorry you've had a few BFN's.Really tough...
> Great site though to touch base with others in the same boat.
> ...


----------

